# Mythology!!!



## The Realm Wanderer (Apr 25, 2011)

I am a huge fan of ancient greek, roman, mayan and egyptian mythology to name but a few. I love all the stories of gods/deities, sorcerers, priests, heroes, creatures, beings etc. and so I thought it would just be fun to see whose everyones' favourite mythological figure or creature was.
Just write their name, a little about them, and why you they're your favourite 
For me, it's definitely Poseidon. He is the God of the Seas from Greek mythology, as well as earthquakes (the latter not as heavily focused as the first) and horses.
He is one of the twelve olympion gods and let's face it, he's badass! His weapon of choice - a trident.  It is the object associated with this being when seen on art or pottery, and for anyone who has been living under a rock all their lives, it is a three-pronged spear used in the old days primarily for fishing 
He can whip up a mean twister from the waters if you piss him off. Or sink any vessel that has people aboard who do not worship the great god. And if they manage to survive the wreckage, he'll make things more personal and drive the said trident through their hearts at point blank range. POSEIDON!


----------



## Sigillimus (Apr 25, 2011)

My favorite Greek hero is Hector of Troy. He was a man's man, honorable defender of his people and—unlike that pansy crybaby, Achilles—actually fought simply because he wanted to maintain his way of life and his people's way of life. 

My favorite Greek God would have to be Ares, however. He is just badass.


----------



## Fnord (Apr 25, 2011)

I definitely enjoy both elements of the Egyptian and Norse mythologies.  With the Norse especially, there was that feeling of impending doom because the "good guys" didn't win in the end.  Probably my favorite element of it was Naglfar--a ship made entirely out of the fingernails and toenails of the dead full of fiends evokes such a creepy (and frankly badass) image.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a fan of Norse, Aztec, and East Asian (Chinese, Korean, Japanese, etc.) mythology, and I have taken classes in Greco-Roman Mythology, Norse Mythology, and Egyptian Mythology - as well as General European Folklore. My favorite god is TÃ½r. He is the god of single combat, and he roughly corresponds to Mars/Ares in Classical mythology. We also get Tuesday from him, and a totally awesome Viking metal band. I've cut off one of my main character's arms in honor to this awesome god.


----------



## Mythos (Apr 27, 2011)

Mythology was one of the things that got me into Fantasy!

I love all types, but I know the most about Greek, Norse, and Egyptian. My favorite mythological figures are Apollo, Poseidon, and Loki. Apollo was the perfect god of light and music and archery. I would love to be him. I like Poseidon for the same reasons you do, Realm. I like Loki because he was so cunning. Very few could outsmart him, and he could also change shape!


----------



## Digital_Fey (Apr 27, 2011)

I've loved mythology since I can remember - Greek and Egyptian at first, and then I got into Norse and Welsh mythology as well. It's hard to pick favorites when faced with a pantheon of such diverse characters - know-it-all, kickass gods, unwilling heroes, mysterious magicians...I had a big crush on Hector from the Illiad when I was a good deal younger than I am now, because he seemed to be the only person in the entire Trojan war who kept a hold on sanity. Another favorite of mine is Odin, because although I usually prefer characters who are a little more flawed, you just have to admire someone who rides around on an eight-legged steed with two ravens in tow XD Ah, but then there's Gwydyon from the Mabinogion too. Nothing like an obscenely arrogant magician to add some spice to a story 



			
				Opiucha said:
			
		

> I've cut off one of my main character's arms in honor to this awesome god.



Now that's what I call a sacrifice O.O


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Apr 29, 2011)

I've just got back from the cinema about an hour ago after watching Marvel's Thor. LOVED IT!! That guy owned with Mjolnir, but of course I would say that. I mean, any thunder casting, hammer hurling god is okay with me


----------



## Ravana (Apr 30, 2011)

VÃ¤inÃ¤mÃ¶inen is the first figure that comes to mind. Gotta love a guy who can sing his way out of anything.

Vyasa would be another top choice, given his auctorial prowess. 

(And yes, I'm going to make you look them up.…  )

(Actually, there is a third name I could drop, but I'd rather leave that one _entirely_ as an exercise for the reader.…  )


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Apr 30, 2011)

Ravana said:


> VÃ¤inÃ¤mÃ¶inen is the first figure that comes to mind. Gotta love a guy who can sing his way out of anything.


The only reference I have for Vainamoinen comes from the various obscure black metal albums I listen to. Don't know too much about him, though, as my interest in mythological characters begins and ends in Ireland. Small-minded I know, but that's what I grew up with and that's what's burrowed into my heart.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2011)

I love ancient Greek mythology. They're like horribly vindictive sociopathic children with cosmic power. Makes for some very entertaining, if brutal, stories.


----------



## Cinnea (May 5, 2011)

Right now I'm mostly into Greek myths, and though all those big badass Gods and Heroes is fashinating I often root more for those "smaller" humans that are being caught up in the whirstorm of what's happening - but hasn't enough power to do much about it. Or those who keep trying without success (yep, tragedies me like). An example would be Cassandra.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (May 15, 2011)

oooOOOOOOoooo Greek Mythology is my absolute favorite thing in the world to read O.O I swear I know every story by heart I've read them so much since I was little LOL.. My favorite.. that's a tough one O.O I love the story of Pegasus.. And while Pegasus isn't a god or anything he was made Zues' personal steed.. And Pegasus just rocks e.e

Egyptian wise.. Isis... I don't know why but I adore Isis e.e

Norse wise.. I'm a Loki fan LMAO I can't help but like the twisted trickster LOL

Ravana.. Why do you always have to make me think x.x Don't you know thinking kills brain cells and hurts the brain LMAO!!!


----------



## Neverlove1313 (May 16, 2011)

Blue Wizard said:


> I love ancient Greek mythology. They're like horribly vindictive sociopathic children with cosmic power. Makes for some very entertaining, if brutal, stories.


 
I read this and I couldn't stop laughing for five straight minutes. Sadly, however, if you think about it, you are totally right! 

I think my favourite mythology is either Norse or Greek, I haven't quite made up my mind yet. My father and I had an hour long discussion on Ragnorak today that made the car ride from the airport go a lot faster! We also covered our favourite aspects of mythology and it just made for a good day. 

I think if I were to pick favourites, I would have to pick... Artemis to represent Greek mythology. I love what she stands for: the moon, the hunt, animals to name a few. And she's pretty kick a** for a girl. Showing the world the awesomeness that is girl power. 

For Norse mythology... I have to go with... the original valkyrie's. The ones who were like scavangers upon the battlefield. Tough, competent women who were widely feared. Then in a way I have a soft spot for Fenris, who will kill Odin during Ragnorak. You have to be awesome if you're able to kill Odin.


----------



## Chilari (May 16, 2011)

I hate to be repetivite, but the Greek stuff interests me too. In my defence, I am studying the ancient Greeks.

I'm also something of a sucker of English mythology: King Arthur and all that, St George and the Dragon (yes I know it doesn't originate in Britain, but he is the patron saint of England. Among other places.) Robin Hood, too.


----------



## Digital_Fey (May 16, 2011)

Robin Hood rocks, but I've always wondered whether those stories classify as mythology or folklore...bit of a hazy divide I guess. 



			
				Neverlove said:
			
		

> I think if I were to pick favourites, I would have to pick... Artemis to represent Greek mythology.



Huge Artemis fan right here  Can't think why I didn't mention her the first time I replied...


----------



## Chris Conley (May 19, 2011)

I've been a huge fan of Greek mythology since I was a kid.  Norse would fall in at second place.  I was never really a fan of Egyptian myths.  The setting is interesting, but I couldn't get into the gods.  

Greek hero stories were/are my favorite.  Trust those Greeks to throw together entertaining heroes.  

What annoys me today about anything based on Greek myths is the way everyone's become lazy and largely defaults to Hades being "the bad guy."  Don't get me started about that awful Clash of the Titans remake, or as I call it "Dude Does Stuff" which has more in common with God of War than it does the original story.


----------



## TheYoungWriter (Sep 27, 2012)

Couldn't choose a favorite. They're all so uniquely made. Very good topic though.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 27, 2012)

> VÃ¤inÃ¤mÃ¶inen is the first figure that comes to mind. Gotta love a guy who can sing his way out of anything.
> 
> Vyasa would be another top choice, given his auctorial prowess.
> 
> ...



Kalevala (though I probably spelled it wrong).

Kullervo (sp?)  is interesting, in a screwed up sort of way.


----------



## Shockley (Sep 27, 2012)

My favorite old god is definitely Tyz, the Gothic form of Tyr. He's referred to as 'Tyz the Bloody,' has more war and sky elements than his equivalents in other religions and received massive sacrifices consisting of enemy prisoners of war.

 Outside of that, Sigurd is at the top. Bellerophon, Bodvar Bjarki, Hrolf Kraki, Sir Gawain (and his extended family, especially Gareth) and Hector of Troy are pretty neat, as well.


----------

